# help: jdbc to db2 connectivity



## speedyguy (Mar 31, 2011)

im using eclipse 3.3 to create a dynamic web project (jsp) using websphere (apache geronimo) server and db2....

i have used the following code to connect to db2 from jsp-

Class.forName("com.ibm.db2.jcc.DB2Driver").newInstance();
         Connection con=DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:db2://localhost:50000/VIR_CLS","Abhinav","studioworks");
         String sql="SELECT id from login";
         Statement st=con.createStatement();
         ResultSet rs= st.executeQuery(sql);
         ........

i have got the database up and connected in my "datasource explorer" in eclipse but how do retrieve data to my jsp pages.

on exporting it to server and running i get this error message on 1st line of connection code - 



java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.ibm.db2.jcc.DB2Driver
	java.lang.Class.forNameImpl(Native Method)
	java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:130)
	org.apache.jsp.login_jsp._jspService(login_jsp.java:74)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:70)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:806)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:388)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:320)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:266)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:806)


any help possible?
thanks

Enjoy~!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

Try to put the DB2 jar file under WEB-INF/lib folder

And to get result in JSP

1. Iterate the resultset and store the values in hashmap
2. Pass the hash map to jsp page in request scope (Imp : Don't use session scope unless you need these values for a long time)
3. Retrieve the hashmap in JSP page, use iterator to display the results.


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 31, 2011)

u mean db2jcc.jar?

hey thanks big time...i got it finally...thanks a lot

Enjoy~!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Yes. How you passed the value? Using request or session?


----------



## amrutha (Oct 13, 2011)

thank u mam.i paste the db2jcc.jar file in web-inf/lib .my servlet run and i got result.
   thanku very much mam:


----------

